# Queda de granizo provocou acidente com sete viaturas na A23



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Abr 2007 às 16:18)

A queda de granizo provocou hoje um acidente com sete viaturas na A23, no concelho da Guarda, que provocou outros tantos feridos ligeiros, disse à Lusa fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro.

O acidente ocorreu cerca do meio-dia, ao quilómetro 194, a seguir ao cruzamento da Benespera, no sentido Guarda-Castelo Branco, adiantou a mesma fonte.

No local estiveram as corporações de bombeiros da Guarda, Gonçalo e Belmonte, com 16 homens e sete viaturas.

A queda de granizo provocou ainda outro despiste de uma viatura ligeira na A23, do qual não resultaram feridos.

PUBLICO.PT


----------



## Rog (28 Abr 2007 às 18:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A queda de granizo provocou hoje um acidente com sete viaturas na A23, no concelho da Guarda, que provocou outros tantos feridos ligeiros, disse à Lusa fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro.
> 
> O acidente ocorreu cerca do meio-dia, ao quilómetro 194, a seguir ao cruzamento da Benespera, no sentido Guarda-Castelo Branco, adiantou a mesma fonte.
> 
> ...




Conduzir com granizo, neve ou gelo na estrada não é propriamente fácil,  todos os cuidados são poucos, menos mal se tratar "apenas" de feridos ligeiros..


----------



## Vince (30 Abr 2007 às 17:22)

Ontem também caiu muito granizo que provocou vários acidentes na A2 na província de Zaragoza, Espanha, na sequência de fortes trovoadas.









> *Una fuerte tormenta de granizo provoca varios accidentes a la altura de El Frasno*
> La granizada que descargó sobre la A-2 duró varios minutos y provocó que ocho vehículos se vieran implicados en varios accidentes de circulación en los kilómetros 252 y 255 de la vía. Mientras, Illueca, Jarque y Gotor evalúan los daños que las precipitaciones han causado en sus campos.



Fonte: HERALDO.ES via Tiempo Severo


----------

